
Total Surface Area Required to Fuel the World with Solar (2009 Est) - ahvetm
http://landartgenerator.org/blagi/archives/127
======
timonoko
American stoves transform kWh-energy to BTU-energy. This does not just happen
1:1, like elsewhere in the world, where stoves just waste kWhs. Quote American
Physical Society: "There are generation efficiencies, limited by the Second
Law of Thermodynamics and design practicalities". This is quite amazing. Free
energy rules.

